# Milan: la squalifica è di un anno.



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League

*Il Milan ora farà ricorso al Tas. Il Milan è convinto di pagare per colpe non sue.*

Il comunicato Uefa

La camera giudicante dell’Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club (CFCB), presieduta da José Narciso da Cunha Rodrigues, ha preso una decisione sul caso AC Milan a seguito del rinvio del responsabile della camera di investigazione CFCB per la violazione delle norme del fair play finanziario, in particolare per la violazione della regola del pareggio di bilancio (break-even rule).*

Il club non potrà partecipare alla prossima competizione UEFA per club a cui è qualificata nelle prossime due (2) stagioni (una competizione sola nella stagione 2018/19 o in quella 2019/20, in caso di qualificazione).*

Contro questa decisione è possibile presentare ricorso al Tribunale Arbitrale dello Sport, secondo l'Articolo 34(2) del regolamento procedurale che governa l'Organo di Controllo Finanziario per Club UEFA, e secondo gli Articoli 62 e 63 degli Statuti UEFA.*

Le motivazioni della decisione verranno pubblicate su UEFA.com a tempo debito.

*A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

"ma sapete leggere?"

AHAHAHAH...io comunque non son ancora convinto che pure Peppe abbia capito giusto...era troppo incasinato quel comunicato


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2018)

C'è qualcuno sul Pianeta in grado di esprimersi in italiano per permettere a noi comunissimi st...zi di capirci qualcosa?


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2018)

com'e' umana leiii


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

Ho riletto il comunicato.

In effetti è una superca(zz)ola, si sono proprio impegnati.


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Giugno 2018)

e andata bene...


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Raga ma è ovvio che è solo 1 anno, io me ne sono accorto subito ma voi continuavate a credere che era di 2 anni. Certo che è una tragedia comunque. Ora devono andare via tutti, basta. Non ne posso più.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



ribadisco. Sono due anni. ALtrimenti abbiamo già scontato la pena con quest'anno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



La sentenza della UEFA è come il vestito che ad alcuni sembra bianco e oro e ad altri nero e blu.


----------



## Devil man (27 Giugno 2018)

ottimo allora tutto liscio Forza e coraggio!!! ce la possiamo fare


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ho riletto il comunicato.
> 
> In effetti è una superca(zz)ola, si sono proprio impegnati.



hanna avuto 10 giorni per scrive questo communicato.


----------



## cris (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma possibile essere cosi idioti e incapaci di esprimere una frase di senso chiaro e compiuto?

Non si capisce un c****


----------



## ignaxio (27 Giugno 2018)

7 giorni per scrivere bene una sentenza e non si capisce nemmeno il comunicato.. figuriamoci le motivazioni!!!

Ma magari giochiamo questa e la prossima con la condizionale.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

topo gigio l'avrebbe scritta molto meglio la sentenza


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Per l'amor di Dio se è davvero un anno magari con multa minima o inesistente non mettiamoci ad andare al TAS nemmeno per rappresentanza 

Qui praticamente siamo quasi ad un passo dal vantaggio acquisito da una sentenza del genere, se così fosse.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> C'è qualcuno sul Pianeta in grado di esprimersi in italiano per permettere a noi comunissimi st...zi di capirci qualcosa?



Io capisco un anno di suqalifica da scontare nei prossimi due anni di stagione sportiva. Quindi saltiamo solo il prossimo (perchè siamo ancora nell'anno 2017-2018).



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ribadisco. Sono due anni. ALtrimenti abbiamo già scontato la pena con quest'anno.



Quest'anno non lo contano perchè ufficialmente stiamo nella stagione 2017-2018.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

L'Uefa oltre a essere in malafede è pure analfabeta, non è in grado di scrivere un paio di righe in maniera sensata.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



A me sembrano 2, più che altro perchè hanno scritto chiaramente 2. Cioè quel cavolo di due mica l'avrebbero potuto mettere a caso?


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Giugno 2018)

Imho a breve la uefa chiarirà che sono due anni, uno certo (18/19) e uno legato alla possibile qualificazione (19/20)

Non avrebbero scritto due stagioni altrimenti, non sono scemi


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Giugno 2018)

Sto schiumando di rabbia...


----------



## kipstar (27 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi.... è sempre una cosa che ci danneggia....lo so che uno è meglio di due.....però è sempre un danno di immagine non da poco....


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

L'unica spiegazione è che quest'anno partecipiamo all'europa league e l'anno di squalifica lo scontiamo o l'anno prossimo o tra due anni!


----------



## neversayconte (27 Giugno 2018)

cmq era meglio una multa. Se non sbaglio la causa più grave è il mancato pareggio di bilancio. Perchè non hanno stangato la precedente dirigenza?


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di Dio se è davvero un anno magari con multa minima o inesistente non mettiamoci ad andare al TAS nemmeno per rappresentanza
> 
> Qui praticamente siamo quasi ad un passo dal vantaggio acquisito da una sentenza del genere.



Ma il tas può inasprire la pena? In quel caso converrebbe non andarci


----------



## cris (27 Giugno 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> L'Uefa oltre a essere in malafede è pure analfabeta, non è in grado di scrivere un paio di righe in maniera sensata.



Cosa vogliamo pretendere, ci fosse qualcuno con due dita di cervello o istruzione nel mondo del calcio...


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Bah sembra una comunicazione di Equitalia.

Comunque aspetto chiarimenti a freddo, perchè da come si legge il comunicato la squalifica è per 2 stagioni, una immediata più una eventuale se ci dovessimo qualificare.

Non possono scrivere squalifica per due anni perchè se per esempio non ci qualifichiamo per i prossimi tre anni, se avessero scritto squalifica per due anno avremmo dovuto scontare un anno il prossimo e uno tra tre anni.

Spero che così sia chiaro quello che intendo.


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2018)

Se ha ragione Sky potevano scrivere un comunicato molto più semplice.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

Comunque sia, senza motivazioni, hanno comunque scritto che la squalifica è per il mancato break even.
Quindi proprietario, rifinanziamento, antipatia di Fassone e l’incapacita Di Mirabelli non c’entrano.

Ora siano precisi su quale effettiva regola sia stata violata in maniera così peggiore è diversa da chi ha invece addirittura avuto il SA


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Giugno 2018)

sono due ragazzi


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unica spiegazione è che quest'anno partecipiamo all'europa league e l'anno di squalifica lo scontiamo o l'anno prossimo o tra due anni!



Ma che senso avrebbe??


----------



## Montag84 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Solo un anno senza multe? 

É quasi un favore. Niente ricorso al tas e pensiamo solo al campionato.

Sportivamente é una manna dal cielo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Imho a breve la uefa chiarirà che sono due anni, uno certo (18/19) e uno legato alla possibile qualificazione (19/20)
> 
> Non avrebbero scritto due stagioni altrimenti, *non sono scemi*



Mah, non riescono nemmeno a scrivere un comunicato che sia chiaro per tutti..


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me sembrano 2, più che altro perchè hanno scritto chiaramente 2. Cioè quel cavolo di due mica l'avrebbero potuto mettere a caso?



Il termine da tenere da conto non è stagione (intesa come anno sportivo), ma competizione (l'effettiva mancata partecipazione, una sola).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Prendo atto di questa posizione societaria ma io non sono del tutto convinto.

Le squalifiche pluriannuali del passato avevano la stessa identica terminologia nei comunicati, ed erano di due anni secchi.
Non voglio però mettere in discussione il comunicato del Milan.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Giugno 2018)

È uno


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Non cambia il quadro delle cose. Devono dimettersi. Ora


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Anche se e' di un anno, mi girano le palle lo stesso. Un club come il nostro che si becca una squalifica dalle coppe europee, non e' accettabile.

Voglio capire ora le motivazioni, perche' a quanto pare non e' la struttura societaria attuale il problema quanto il bilancio delle precedenti gestioni... in quel caso, grazie Silvio!


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Comunque sia, senza motivazioni, hanno comunque scritto che la squalifica è per il mancato break even.
> Quindi proprietario, rifinanziamento, antipatia di Fassone e l’incapacita Di Mirabelli non c’entrano.
> 
> Ora siano precisi su quale effettiva regola sia stata violata in maniera così peggiore è diversa da chi ha invece addirittura avuto il SA



Sicuramente la proprietà non stabile ha influito ma comunque si la gestione del nano continua a fare danni. Certo Fassone rimane colpevole di aver “mentito” ai tifosi e Mirabelli di aver fatto alcune operazioni senza senso. Pensate cosa sarebbe successo se fossimo arrivati quarti e ci avessero escluso dalla CL.


----------



## Manue (27 Giugno 2018)

Leggendo il comunicato in inglese, si tratta di 1 anno. 
Detto questo, macchia indelebile.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi perdonatemi ma io rileggo il comunicato in ingleee e non capisco. 

2 anni di squalifica ? 

Quest anno e il prossimo 

1 anni di squalifica ? 

Questo, vuol dire che il prossimo anno possiamo qualificarci


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Comunque sia, senza motivazioni, hanno comunque scritto che la squalifica è per il mancato break even.
> Quindi proprietario, rifinanziamento, antipatia di Fassone e l’incapacita Di Mirabelli non c’entrano.
> 
> Ora siano precisi su quale effettiva regola sia stata violata in maniera così peggiore è diversa da chi ha invece addirittura avuto il SA



io credo che loro intendessero, che il Milan è andato a giudizio per aver rotto il break even. Ma le motivazioni verranno date in seguito. Ma con questo comunicato capire qualcosa è molto difficile.


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prendo atto di questa posizione societaria ma io non sono del tutto convinto.
> 
> Le squalifiche pluriannuali del passato avevano la stessa identica terminologia nei comunicati, ed erano di due anni secchi.
> Non voglio però mettere in discussione il comunicato del Milan.



Se cerchi gli altri comunicati, quando scrivono "i.e." ed indicano le stagioni, usano AND. Nel nostro caso usano OR... O hanno sbagliato o solo una competizione.


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Giugno 2018)

Cé chi dice che questa la facciamo e la prossima(Se eventualmente ci qualifichiamo) no.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2018)

Se confermata 1 solo anno fancu. ..o l'e.l; sotto con nuova proprietà e si punta ai primi 4 per tornare dove ci interessa veramente


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Imho a breve la uefa chiarirà che sono due anni, uno certo (18/19) e uno legato alla possibile qualificazione (19/20)
> 
> Non avrebbero scritto due stagioni altrimenti, non sono scemi



Ci vuole proprio un altro comunicato dell'UEFA, oppure che comunichino qualcosa ai giornali.
Al Milan risulta un anno, ma di quello che dicono e capiscono in società non ci metto minimamente la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Giugno 2018)

L'Uefa ci salverà... per fortuna c'è l'Uefa... (cit.)

In 9 giorni non sono riusciti nemmeno a scrivere un dispositivo intelligibile.
E poi ci lamentiamo dell'Itaglia.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sicuramente la proprietà non stabile ha influito ma comunque si la gestione del nano continua a fare danni. Certo Fassone rimane colpevole di aver “mentito” ai tifosi e Mirabelli di aver fatto alcune operazioni senza senso. Pensate cosa sarebbe successo se fossimo arrivati quarti e ci avessero escluso dalla CL.



Sulla gestione posso darti ragione.
Ma che c’entra con il FPF? La cattiva gestione sportiva e gli errori in sede di mercato devono darne conto a proprietà e CDA


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Cé chi dice che questa la facciamo e la prossima(Se eventualmente ci qualifichiamo) no.



Io l'ho detto nel topic ormai chiuso, scherzando. Sarebbe una trollata epocale


----------



## James45 (27 Giugno 2018)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La sentenza della UEFA è come il vestito che ad alcuni sembra bianco e oro e ad altri nero e blu.



Veramente! Ogni volta che leggevo "sono due anni", la rileggevo e dicevo "è vero". Poi qualcun altro diceva "Scemi! E' un anno" e io... "è vero"!


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di Dio se è davvero un anno magari con multa minima o inesistente non mettiamoci ad andare al TAS nemmeno per rappresentanza
> 
> Qui praticamente siamo quasi ad un passo dal vantaggio acquisito da una sentenza del genere, se così fosse.



A me sembra comunque un abuso (legittimo, in quanto è una loro competizione) di potere. 

Detto questo, sono anch'io come te molto curioso di capire quali sono i parametri di accesso per gli anni successivi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Provando a interpretare, sembra che in teoria sono due anni, ma nella pratica per ora solo uno perché ovviamente per l'edizione 19/20 il Milan non è ancora qualificato in Europa. Questo per come hanno scritto, poi se l'hanno scritto o tradotto con i piedi è un altro conto.


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> L'Uefa ci salverà... per fortuna c'è l'Uefa... (cit.)
> 
> In 9 giorni non sono riusciti nemmeno a scrivere un dispositivo intelligibile.
> E poi ci lamentiamo dell'Itaglia.



MA che la UEFA sia un’organizzazione ridicola lo si sapeva da tempo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Giugno 2018)

Anche secondo l'ANSA la squalifica è di un anno. E di loro mi fido di più


----------



## James45 (27 Giugno 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Cé chi dice che questa la facciamo e la prossima(Se eventualmente ci qualifichiamo) no.



hahahha, questa sarebbe notevole...


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> io credo che loro intendessero, che il Milan è andato a giudizio per aver rotto il break even. Ma le motivazioni verranno date in seguito. Ma con questo comunicato capire qualcosa è molto difficile.



Ma questo non è mai stato in dubbio, è il break-even mancato la ratio e la causa normativa per cui la UEFA ha potuto mettere sotto la lente il Milan.

Tutto ciò che riguarda l'assetto societario ed aziendale era l'eventuale aggravante, che ci ha portato all'esclusione.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (27 Giugno 2018)

Letteralmente e’ un anno. Se la sentenza fosse stata scritta prima della qualificazione alla EL 2018-19, non ci sarebbero dubbi: e’ un anno. Il dubbio nasce dal fatto che è stata scritta oggi. Un anno renderebbe pleonastico il riferimento al 2019/20. Boh


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2018)

Si può avere il testo originale?
O la traduzione è fatta di schifo oppure è scritta male la sentenza..

In ogni caso sembra un anno solo


----------



## Smarx10 (27 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi perdonatemi ma io rileggo il comunicato in ingleee e non capisco.
> 
> 2 anni di squalifica ?
> 
> ...



Dice alla prossima competizione uefa per cui si qualificherà. Probabilmente la Uefa considera la fine della stagione calcistica il 30/6. Di conseguenza non siamo ancora nella stagione 18/19 e la uefa non può quindi pubblicare la lista ufficiale delle squadre qualificate. Per quello fa riferimento alle prossime due stagioni, come se non sapesse che il milan si sia già qualificato.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Giugno 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Letteralmente e’ un anno. Se la sentenza fosse stata scritta prima della qualificazione alla EL 2018-19, non ci sarebbero dubbi: e’ un anno. Il dubbio nasce dal fatto che è stata scritta oggi. Un anno renderebbe pleonastico il riferimento al 2019/20. Boh





Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Dice alla prossima competizione uefa per cui si qualificherà. Probabilmente la Uefa considera la fine della stagione calcistica il 30/6. Di conseguenza non siamo ancora nella stagione 18/19 e la uefa non può quindi pubblicare la lista ufficiale delle squadre qualificate. Per quello fa riferimento alle prossime due stagioni, come se non sapesse che il milan si sia già qualificato.



Ma di fatto è così, l'EL 2018-2019 non è cominciata, quindi non viene considerata.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si può avere il testo originale?
> O la traduzione è fatta di schifo oppure è scritta male la sentenza..
> 
> In ogni caso sembra un anno solo



E' giuridichese, anche in inglese si capisce poco.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

La cosa curiosa è che il dispositivo in inglese è scritto chiaro per gli inglesi, siamo noi che andiamo in tilt sulla traduzione 

Purtroppo i media internazionali sono a prevalenza due anni, specie quelli di madrelingua anglosassone. Per quello che vale.

Sarebbe una chicca se gli inglesi avessero frainteso la loro lingua.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unica spiegazione è che quest'anno partecipiamo all'europa league e l'anno di squalifica lo scontiamo o l'anno prossimo o tra due anni!



Ma hanno scritto "nelle prossime due stagioni".



Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah sembra una comunicazione di Equitalia.
> 
> Comunque aspetto chiarimenti a freddo, perchè da come si legge il comunicato la squalifica è per 2 stagioni, una immediata più una eventuale se ci dovessimo qualificare.
> 
> ...



Anch'io l'ho intesa così.


----------



## Manue (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## babsodiolinter (27 Giugno 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si può avere il testo originale?
> O la traduzione è fatta di schifo oppure è scritta male la sentenza..
> 
> In ogni caso sembra un anno solo



Access Denied


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2018)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Letteralmente e’ un anno. Se la sentenza fosse stata scritta prima della qualificazione alla EL 2018-19, non ci sarebbero dubbi: e’ un anno. Il dubbio nasce dal fatto che è stata scritta oggi. Un anno renderebbe pleonastico il riferimento al 2019/20. Boh


Una spiegazione potrebbe essere che non è stata ancora fatta la lista ufficiale delle partecipanti 2018/2019. Boh.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2018)

Spero che il TAS ribalti tutto. Ma le motivazioni quando avrebbero intenzioni di darle? Bha


----------



## Kaw (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...









E dire che se la sono presa comoda per scriverla...


----------



## Black (27 Giugno 2018)

se è veramente solo 1 anno e senza multa nè paletti o restrizioni varie, ci è andata di c..o

fuori dalle coppe come l'Inda l'anno scorso possiamo concentrarci solo sul campionato. Alla fine l'EL portava 20M circa, una multa da 30M avrebbe pesato di più. 

A questo punto però sotto con il mercato e rinforziamo questa squadra perchè altrimenti siamo punto a capo. Se poi Li ci fa il piacere di vendere ancora meglio. Ovviamente Fassone non lo vorrei più vedere


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma solo a me Viene da ridere? Dieci giorni per scrivere sta cafonata incomprensibile.

Ma possibile che anche nelle sentenze giuridiche a noi dev essere tutto in bilico?


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Imho a breve la uefa chiarirà che sono due anni, uno certo (18/19) e uno legato alla possibile qualificazione (19/20)
> 
> Non avrebbero scritto due stagioni altrimenti, non sono scemi



no , ho capito , e' una
loro non considerano che siamo qualificati , x cui mettono 18 O ripeto O 19 , non E

ah ridicoliiii


----------



## JoKeR (27 Giugno 2018)

Eh no Boomer, in questi giorni molti hanno scritto che l'Uefa è bella, buona e brava.
Il Bene Supremo.
Non dobbiamo avere la memoria corta.


----------



## enigmistic02 (27 Giugno 2018)

La speranza di un nuovo proprietario che entro breve (pochi giorni) dia le garanzie richieste dall'Uefa affinché la sentenza venga annullata sembrerebbe essere vana. 

Mi auguro che il Milan possa risorgere dalle proprie ceneri ancora una volta.


----------



## nybreath (27 Giugno 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Anche secondo l'ANSA la squalifica è di un anno. E di loro mi fido di più



Si usa sempre il singolare, se si traduce alla lettera si intende che è un anno.

The club is excluded from participating in the next UEFA club competition for which it would otherwise qualify in the next two (2) seasons

Se fosse stato un ban per due anni avrebbe dovuto dire in the next uefa club competitionS, usando il singolare significa che il ban è per 1 sola competizione alla quale si qualificherà nei prossimi due anni, quindi teoricamente se non si fosse qualificata in nessuno dei prossimi due anni, tra tre anni sarebbe qualificabile.


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Giugno 2018)

per me sono chiaramente due, se intendessero solo una è veramente scritta male


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

se fosse solo un anno, se si sbrigano a togliere dalle belotas quel cinefake più gli incompetenti, togliamo pure sta squalifica al tas.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

Scrivono al singolare “la prossima competizione”

Dicono due anni

Scrivono 18/19 o 19/20

Non si capisce.
È un anno solo?
Sono due anni a prescindere dalla qualificazione, quindi due anni solari?
Sono due anni di qualificazioni (quindi questa e la prossima, in base a quando si qualifica)?

Boh.
Motivazioni zero, grammatica zero, e motivi validi ad ora zero


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Una spiegazione potrebbe essere che non è stata ancora fatta la lista ufficiale delle partecipanti 2018/2019. Boh.



esatto


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2018)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Access Denied



Sul sito uefa trovo solo la traduzione leggermente migliore di questa ma il dubbio rimane..

Se è un solo anno che senso ha citare la stagione 2019-20? noi siamo già qualificati..che possiamo scegliere quando essere fuori?


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Leggetelo in italiano sul sito UEFA:
> https://it.uefa.com/insideuefa/about-uefa/news/newsid=2563676.html



non si capisce niente neanche in italiano


----------



## cris (27 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Leggetelo in italiano sul sito UEFA:
> https://it.uefa.com/insideuefa/about-uefa/news/newsid=2563676.html



Cosi, a me sembra due anni. Sarò cucco io, e potrebbe essere, ma a me sembrano due. Con l'aggravante che, se non ci qualificassimo l'anno prossimo (arrivando 8-9-10...) si slitterebbe di un anno ulteriore.


----------



## Devil1899 (27 Giugno 2018)

io la interpreto che non avendo ancora stilato la lista ufficiale della prossima e.l. non risultiamo qualificati ufficialmente.... quindi l'uefa ci ha squalificato un anno all'e.l. in cui ci qualificheremo nell'anno sportivo 2018/19 o 2019/20 (due stagioni sportive)


----------



## bmb (27 Giugno 2018)

Dopo questa smaltita, ricorso o non ricorso, l'unica cosa che mi interessa è il cambio di proprietà entro 3 giorni e un mercato che si rispetti.


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di Dio se è davvero un anno magari con multa minima o inesistente non mettiamoci ad andare al TAS nemmeno per rappresentanza
> 
> Qui praticamente siamo quasi ad un passo dal vantaggio acquisito da una sentenza del genere, se così fosse.



appunto di sanzioni accessorie non se ne parla. se fanno ricorso al Tas sono dei pazzi. ma se é 1 anno e basta non penso proprio lo facciano


----------



## James45 (27 Giugno 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Si usa sempre il singolare, se si traduce alla lettera si intende che è un anno.
> 
> *The club is excluded from participating in the next UEFA club competition for which it would otherwise qualify in the next two (2) seasons*
> 
> Se fosse stato un ban per due anni avrebbe dovuto dire in the next uefa club competitionS, usando il singolare significa che il ban è per 1 sola competizione alla quale si qualificherà nei prossimi due anni, quindi teoricamente se non si fosse qualificata in nessuno dei prossimi due anni, tra tre anni sarebbe qualificabile.



Ma scusate l'originale inglese dov'è?
Perchè se la frase fosse quella sopra riportata è un anno solo: "il club è escluso dalla partecipazione alla prossima competizione UEFA per cui si fosse (eventualmente) qualificato nelle successive due stagioni"


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Qualsiasi cosa sarà, uno o due anni che sia, il cortocircuito mediatico che ha creato questo comunicato è già cult, entra nella storia 

Metà media internazionali dicono un anno, un altra metà due anni: la topica al 50% è clamorosa.


----------



## Goro (27 Giugno 2018)

Il teatrino anche sulla sentenza


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Ma è chiaramente un anno di squalifica da scontare nelle prossime 2 stagioni (altrimenti la sanzione decadrebbe).
Il Milan essendosi qualifica per l'Europa League del 2018/19 sarà subito escluso.

Ora attendiamo le motivazioni, perchè sta storia del break even rule *appena introdotto* ha il sapore di porcheria, ci hanno usato come vittima sacrificale, la Uefa di fatto conferma di aver già creato una elite di clubs a cui non possiamo più appartenere.


----------



## Manue (27 Giugno 2018)

Fossero state 2 non avrebbero usato l’or nel comunicato, ma l’and.


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Cosi, a me sembra due anni. Sarò cucco io, e potrebbe essere, ma a me sembrano due. Con l'aggravante che, se non ci qualificassimo l'anno prossimo (arrivando 8-9-10...) si slitterebbe di un anno ulteriore.



no parla che noi non potremmo giocare le competizioni uefa per le prossime 2 stagioni, la 2018/19 e nel caso ne avessimo diritto anche il 2019/2020. da quella 2020/2021 aggiungo io saremmo riamessi indipendentemente dalla posizione del 2019/2020


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (27 Giugno 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bah sembra una comunicazione di Equitalia.
> 
> Comunque aspetto chiarimenti a freddo, perchè da come si legge il comunicato la squalifica è per 2 stagioni, una immediata più una eventuale se ci dovessimo qualificare.
> 
> ...



Secondo me invece vuol dire che il prossimo anno possiamo giocare l'Europa League, ma se ci qualificassimo alla Champions poi non potremmo giocarla l'anno successivo, oppure potremmo giocarla, ma non l'anno successivo ancora (qualificazione 2019/2020, competizione 2020/2021). Ma è come interpretare una tavoletta ittita


----------



## Jackdvmilan (27 Giugno 2018)

Spero che per lo meno al Milan sia stato spiegato bene ahahaha...se han detto a Sky 1 anno spero non facciano figure di m... (ulteriori)


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2018)

ripeto , e' una
loro non considerano che siamo qualificati , x cui mettono 18 O ripeto O 19 , non E
nei prossimi 2 anni facciamo un anno di squalifica in caso di qualificazione
essendo qualificati siamo esclusi dal prossimo 18-19


----------



## Tell93 (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se fosse solo un anno, se si sbrigano a togliere dalle belotas quel cinefake più gli incompetenti, togliamo pure sta squalifica al tas.



Sai qual'è il punto? Che se è come hanno scritto per il break-even la colpa non è di questa proprietà quindi cambierebbe poco..


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2018)

Se guardate sul sito della uefa, nel comunicato hanno messo ONE in grassetto.


----------



## cris (27 Giugno 2018)

"AC Milan have been banned from next season's Europa League over Financial Fair Play regulations."

Questo dicono a Sky sport UK. 

Boh, non so cosa dire. se alla fine sarà di 2 anni, manco i britannici han capito il comunicato nella loro madrelingua.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

La Uefa scrive questo sul sito: the club is excluded from participating in the next UEFA club competition for which it would otherwise qualify in the next two seasons (one competition in 2018/19 or 2019/20, subject to qualification).

Tradotto significa: il club è escluso dal partecipare nella prossima competizione Uefa, per la quale si sarebbe invece qualificata, nelle prossime due stagioni (una competizione nel 18/19 *OPPURE* nel 19/20).

Quindi, siccome ci siamo qualificati per l'EL da disputare nella stagione 18/19, non possiamo partecipare a causa di questa pagliacciata. E si tratta di UNA COMPETIZIONE, questa dell'EL del 18/19.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> Il teatrino anche sulla sentenza



è pazzesco


----------



## Superpippo9 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



La sentenza va letta in ottica "competizioni UEFA" non "stagioni" e sia in italiano che in inglese c'è scritto che siamo squalificati alla prima competizione UEFA alla quale ci qualifichiamo per le 2 stagioni 2018/2019 o 2019/2020.


----------



## Igor91 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Teoricamente l'anno prossimo giocare EL / CL, in base all'eventuale qualificazione, nel 2019/20. 

Ciò sarebbe il male minore... saltiamo questa ma la prossima la squadra gioca per tutti gli obbiettivi.
Speriamo.


----------



## Manue (27 Giugno 2018)

2 anni di squalifica per una competizione. 
Dunque essendo già qualificati alla prossima, dal 2019/2020 in caso di qualifica potremo parteciparvi...

Anche se secondo me dovremo salvarci il prox anno


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Giugno 2018)

> The club is excluded from participating in the next UEFA club competition for which it would otherwise qualify in the next two (2) seasons (i.e. one competition in 2018/19 or 2019/20, subject to qualification).



il club è escluso dalla partecipazione *alla prossima* competizione per la quale si sarebbe altrimenti qualificata nelle due prossime stagioni (ad esempio *una competizione* nel 2018/19 o nel 2019/20, in caso di qualificazione)

scritta leggermente meglio: la squalifica vale per la prima competizione UEFA utile nel biennio* 18/19 o 19/20**,

*biennio inteso come "coppia" di stagioni 
** perchè se per esempio la Figc ci penalizzasse (per altri motivi) in classifica (facendo venir meno le condizioni di qualificazione) saremmo squalificati per quella dopo (se ci qualificassimo)


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (27 Giugno 2018)

La traduzione è fatta a membro canino, tuttavia la comprensione del testo dovrebbe essere basilare. 
"O" 

"Il club non potrà partecipare alla competizione UEFA alla quale si è qualificata" quindi nella stagione 2017/2018 appena trascorsa ci siamo qualificati, giusto? Orbene, questa condanna va scontata nella stagione 2018/2019 *o* in quella 2019/2020. C'è scritto "or" non "and".


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se guardate sul sito della uefa, nel comunicato hanno messo ONE in grassetto.



Stavo scrivendo la stessa cosa.

Competition al singolare e one in grassetto...

Forse è un anno


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Fossero state 2 non avrebbero usato l’or nel comunicato, ma l’and.



Anche io. Mi sto focalizzando su quello. 

Squalifica per la prossima. Competizione Uefa, 2019 o 2020


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



*A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> "AC Milan have been banned from next season's Europa League over Financial Fair Play regulations."
> 
> Questo dicono a Sky sport UK.
> 
> Boh, non so cosa dire. se alla fine sarà di 2 anni, manco i britannici han capito il comunicato nella loro madrelingua.



Per quello che può servire nello smanettamento live sui media, dieci minuti fa era 70% 2 anni, ora è 70% 1 anno, con per esempio la BBC che si è corretta da 2 a 1.


----------



## James45 (27 Giugno 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La Uefa scrive questo sul sito: the club is excluded from participating in the next UEFA club competition for which it would otherwise qualify in the next two seasons (one competition in 2018/19 or 2019/20, subject to qualification).
> 
> Tradotto significa: il club è escluso dal partecipare nella prossima competizione Uefa, per la quale si sarebbe invece qualificata, nelle prossime due stagioni (una competizione nel 18/19 *OPPURE* nel 19/20).
> 
> Quindi, siccome ci siamo qualificati per l'EL da disputare nella stagione 18/19, non possiamo partecipare a causa di questa pagliacciata. E si tratta di UNA COMPETIZIONE, questa dell'EL del 18/19.



concordo: è quello che avevo scritto anch'io più sopra. Se la frase è quella vuol dire UNA e solo una


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è il punto? Che se è come hanno scritto per il break-even la colpa non è di questa proprietà quindi cambierebbe poco..



no il non rispetto del Break Even è il motivo per cui siamo andati alla camera giudicante. Comunque aspettiamo le motivazioni che devono pubblicare e poi avremo le idee più chiare spero.


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Giugno 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La Uefa scrive questo sul sito: the club is excluded from participating in the next UEFA club competition for which it would otherwise qualify in the next two seasons (one competition in 2018/19 or 2019/20, subject to qualification).
> 
> Tradotto significa: il club è escluso dal partecipare nella prossima competizione Uefa, per la quale si sarebbe invece qualificata, nelle prossime due stagioni (una competizione nel 18/19 *OPPURE* nel 19/20).
> 
> Quindi, siccome ci siamo qualificati per l'EL da disputare nella stagione 18/19, non possiamo partecipare a causa di questa pagliacciata. E si tratta di UNA COMPETIZIONE, questa dell'EL del 18/19.



no.. significa che siamo squalificati per 2 stagioni, questa e se ci qualifichiamo anche la prossima. se non ci qualifichiamo pero non cambia nulla perche fra 3 siamo ammessi in ogni caso


----------



## nybreath (27 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma è chiaramente un anno di squalifica da scontare nelle prossime 2 stagioni (altrimenti la sanzione decadrebbe).
> Il Milan essendosi qualifica per l'Europa League del 2018/19 sarà subito escluso.



La sentenza in realtà è chiara.

Dice esattamente questo 1 anno di ban in una tra le prossime due stagioni, è facile pensare che semplicemente non dicano ban per la competizione perchè l'organo giudicante non è competente a dire chi è qualificato alle competizioni ogni anno.

Non facciamo di ogni cosa un caso, è usato evidentemente il singolare sulla pagina uefa e non c'è molto da interpretare.


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Giugno 2018)

Siamo fuori quest anno ed qualsisi altro anno che qualificiamo per Europa. 

Non e sicuro che nel 2019/2020 giochiamo in EL o CL e quindi quando rientriamo nei primi 6 posti in SERIE, in europa non si gioca.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2018)

FANCUL ...O all'e.l , non farei manco ricorso; piuttosto rinforzare la squadra e puntare dritti ai primi 4 posti


----------



## Black (27 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*



complimenti all'UEFA. Il comunicato più chiaro della storia


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*



Tutto sommato allora ci è andata bene. Adesso vediamo le motivazioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Giugno 2018)

Sebbene non sia convinto che la squalifica sia di un anno solo... se così fosse direi che ci è andata di lusso.

L'Europa League non è certo una competizione ambita, quest'anno le nostre sono state partite penose dalla prima all'ultima.

Possiamo farne tranquillamente a meno, anzi la squalifica ci permette anche di concentrarsi sul campionato dove invece arrivare quarti è di capitale importanza.


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*



Ma sono Stupidi?


----------



## nybreath (27 Giugno 2018)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> no.. significa che siamo squalificati per 2 stagioni, questa e se ci qualifichiamo anche la prossima. se non ci qualifichiamo pero non cambia nulla perche fra 3 siamo ammessi in ogni caso



Assolutamente no, altrimenti avrebbero usato il plurale, invece è usato evidentemente il singolare, la traduzione non lascia spazio a diverse interpretazioni.


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Sembra proprio che sia un anno


----------



## Manue (27 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Siamo fuori quest anno ed qualsisi altro anno che qualificiamo per Europa.



??? 
Ma va.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2018)

ma quindi solo squalifica senza multa?


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (27 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma sono Stupidi?



No. In malafede.


----------



## Montag84 (27 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*



Non é che vogliono fare i furbetti per il Tas?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Siamo fuori quest anno ed qualsisi altro anno che qualificiamo per Europa.



No, è di un anno tra il 18/19 e 19/20. Quindi il prossimo (se il TAS non annulla). Leggi:



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> no.. significa che siamo squalificati per 2 stagioni, questa e se ci qualifichiamo anche la prossima. se non ci qualifichiamo pero non cambia nulla perche fra 3 siamo ammessi in ogni caso



No ti sbagli, se traduci letteralmente come ho fatto io la squalifica è un anno da UNA competizione in due anni diversi, 18/19 e 19/20.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no il non rispetto del Break Even è il motivo per cui siamo andati alla camera giudicante. Comunque aspettiamo le motivazioni che devono pubblicare e poi avremo le idee più chiare spero.



In realtà siamo andati alla camera giudicante, secondo il comunicato di maggio, per il mancato rifinanziamento.

Poi oggi dicono che è il mancato break even.

Decidessero


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2018)

ripeto , e' una
loro non considerano che siamo qualificati , x cui mettono 18 O ripeto O 19 , non E
nei prossimi 2 anni facciamo un anno di squalifica in caso di qualificazione
essendo qualificati siamo esclusi x il prossimo cioe' 18-19


----------



## AllanX (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...


Parafrasando si potrebbe interpretare che il Milan é stato squalificato dalle competizioni UEFA per un anno. Tale squalifica dovrà essere scontata alla prima partecipazione utile in una competizione UEFA che dovesse sopraggiungere nel periodo 2018/2019 o 2019/2020.
Pertanto, a mio avviso, qualora non fossimo riusciti a qualificarci all'EL quest'anno e non riuscissimo a qualificarci a nessuna competizione UEFA durante la prossima stagione la squalifica sarebbe addirittura scaduta. Dunque, paradossalmente, ben avremmo potuto qualificarci per la CL 2020/2021 senza aver scontato alcunché, bastava solo evitare deliberatamente di qualificarci per questo anno e per il prossimo. Il tutto alla Silvio style


----------



## Tell93 (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> no il non rispetto del Break Even è il motivo per cui siamo andati alla camera giudicante. Comunque aspettiamo le motivazioni che devono pubblicare e poi avremo le idee più chiare spero.



Lo spero anchio. Un comunicato scritto così manco alle elementari


----------



## Cantastorie (27 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*



Oppure se per assurdo la FIGC ci penalizzasse in classifica per qualche motivo verrebbe meno la condizione di qualificazione.
insomma, siamo squalificati per la prima competizione utile nelle prossime due stagioni, visto che (almeno attualmente) non ci sono problemi di questo tipo scontiamo la squalifica la prossima stagione (18/19) e quindi, in caso di qualificazione, nel 19/20 potremmo partecipare


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unica spiegazione è che quest'anno partecipiamo all'europa league e l'anno di squalifica lo scontiamo o l'anno prossimo o tra due anni!





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*



Sì, hanno precisato che è un anno da scontare nei prossimi due, l'hanno scritto da cani. La squalifica è di un anno.


----------



## rossonerosud (27 Giugno 2018)

il comunicato in inglese si capisce meglio: è una competizione da scontare nei prossimi due anni. quindi, un anno. ci è andata di lusso. la vera tragedia sarebbe stata il salary cap. fossi nella società (quale società?) non farei nemmeno ricorso al tas.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Ora però attenzione ai paletti che ci saranno imposti per rientrare, che è il succo centrale delle nostre prospettive.

Una cosa è un anno con obbligo del pareggio di bilancio spostato in avanti, magari nel 2021, e tanti passaggi transitori non impossibili da rispettare per partecipare alle coppe.
Tutt'altra cosa sarebbe un anno con obbligo del pareggio di bilancio o comunque del limite di passivo di 30 milioni fin dal prossimo anno.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2018)

Secondo me va letta in un altro senso:

1) indipendentemente da quello che succede, la squalifica si estingue comunque in 2 stagioni (18/19 e 19/20),
perciò se il Milan non si qualificasse per i prossimi 2 anni (mentre noi invece lo siamo almeno per il prossimo),
allora non succederebbe niente
2) la prima competizione a cui il Milan si qualifica (all'interno di queste due stagioni), sarà applicata la pena, a tal punto la pena è scontata e il Milan può riprendere a partecipare

ne segue che non faremo la EL 18/19

Spero di averci dato


----------



## atomiko (27 Giugno 2018)

Ditemi quello che volete ma preferisco 100 volte non fare la coppa ma non avere multa e limitazioni, seconde me ci è andata di lusso


----------



## carlocarlo (27 Giugno 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> No ti sbagli, se traduci letteralmente come ho fatto io la squalifica è un anno da UNA competizione in due anni diversi, 18/19 e 19/20.



ora hanno modificato. concordo con voi


----------



## ignaxio (27 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*



Scusate, e l’Atalanta con che criterio l’hanno sorteggiata?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Ditemi quello che volete ma preferisco 100 volte non fare la coppa ma non avere multa e limitazioni, seconde me ci è andata di lusso



Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Montag84 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Aron é sparito? Ahah


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ora però attenzione ai paletti che ci saranno imposti per rientrare, che è il succo centrale delle nostre prospettive.
> 
> Una cosa è un anno con obbligo del pareggio di bilancio spostato in avanti, magari nel 2021, e tanti passaggi transitori non impossibili da rispettare per partecipare alle coppe.
> Tutt'altra cosa sarebbe un anno con obbligo del pareggio di bilancio o comunque del limite di passivo di 30 milioni fin dal prossimo anno.



30 ML è fattibile operando con oculatezza. L'importante è che non ci siano limitazioni grosse sugli ingaggi ( inferiori ad esempio al 50% del fatturato ).


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2018)

Appurato che è 1 anno , visto che si tratta di è. l. del ***...o tiro un sospiro di sollievo; adesso ESIGO un RAFFORZAMENTO in vista della c.l 2019-20
P.S meglio non fare nemmeno ricorso


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*



Quindi secondo una norma introdotta nel 2017, noi siamo esclusi per i passivi dalla precedente gestione, ovvero prima che la nuova proprietà acquistasse il Milan.

Direi agghiacciante.

Mi chiedo come possa un tifoso di calcio, prima ancora che milanista, ritenere corretta questa sanzione.


----------



## nybreath (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma questa è la sola sanzione?. Cioè è evidentemente male, ma ci sono anche sanzioni accessorie che di solito non vengono comunicate tramite comunicato ufficiale, oppure non c'è nient altro?.

Se non mi sbaglio per la dinamo dissero solo gli anni di squalifica e non aggiunsero altro, qualcuno sa se hano avuto anche sanzioni accessorie?.


----------



## Roccoro (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Quindi l'anno prossimo, se dovessimo arrivare tra i primi 6 posti, ci sarebbe il SA in caso di qualificazione? E su cosa ci dovranno giudicare?


----------



## Jazzy R&B (27 Giugno 2018)

Io mi chiedo, ma è mai possibile che non possa uscire qualcuno del Milan a spiegarci per bene come stanno esattamente le cose?Suma,Campopiano,Fassone....con tutti sti ****oni che abbiamo a libro paga, non ce n'è uno che si degna di buttare una voce ufficiale a riguardo di questa ignobile faccenda?


----------



## napsab1 (27 Giugno 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> No ti sbagli, se traduci letteralmente come ho fatto io la squalifica è un anno da UNA competizione in due anni diversi, 18/19 e 19/20.



Raga', il problema non e' questo, ma convincere i cinesi a togliere le tende IMMEDIATAMENTE, altrimenti il secondo anno la becchiamo l'anno prossimo, sperando sia la Champions


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Giugno 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> il comunicato in inglese si capisce meglio: è una competizione da scontare nei prossimi due anni. quindi, un anno. ci è andata di lusso. la vera tragedia sarebbe stata il salary cap. fossi nella società (quale società?) non farei nemmeno ricorso al tas.



Va anche detto che per me tutte quelle clausole saranno di nuovo di attualità alla prossima qualificazione..per adesso siamo fuori, che ci devono imporre? Almeno niente multa pare...

Secondo me se cambia la proprietà e ci presentiamo bene coi conti tra un anno avremo un SA più morbido di altri..

Speriamo.

Detto ciò, Lì deve mollare l'osso


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2018)

Jazzy R&B ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo, ma è mai possibile che non possa uscire qualcuno del Milan a spiegarci per bene come stanno esattamente le cose?Suma,Campopiano,Fassone....con tutti sti ****oni che abbiamo a libro paga, non ce n'è uno che si degna di buttare una voce ufficiale a riguardo di questa ignobile faccenda?


LASCIALI STARE!! sono tutti addolorati e sorpresi


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Giugno 2018)

Squalifica di un anno solo senza multe?
Ci è andata di lusso allora.
Forse a questo punto si sbloccherà la vicenda societaria, con Commisso che può dare una valutazione definitiva al club giunta la sentenza.
E noi ci risparmiamo un anno di trasferte a Poggibonsi in cima al greppo e perdiamo qualche milione... poteva andare peggio.
Ora sotto con il mercato!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

Comunque questo dimostra come alcuni sparano a zero senza criterio, ho sentito di tutto tipo 1 anno e 30 milioni di multa, blocco del mercato, salary cup, squalifica di 2 o più anni, ho letto di un ritardo della stesura di una sentenza clamorosa e storica per scriverla in maniera più dettagliata possibile e quant'altro quando invece hanno diramato sul sito 2 righe scritte anche male. Su di noi alcune tv e giornali ci sguazzano come maiali nel fango, quindi occhio a credere a quello che dicono alcuni "giornalisti".


----------



## atomiko (27 Giugno 2018)

paradossalmente se ci hanno solo squalificati senza ulteriori multe o limitazioni io al tas non andrei proprio...perchè potrebbero ammetterci all'europa ma sparare multone e tetti agli stipendi etc etc, chi se ne fotte dell'europa league


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ora però attenzione ai paletti che ci saranno imposti per rientrare, che è il succo centrale delle nostre prospettive.
> 
> Una cosa è un anno con obbligo del pareggio di bilancio spostato in avanti, magari nel 2021, e tanti passaggi transitori non impossibili da rispettare per partecipare alle coppe.
> Tutt'altra cosa sarebbe un anno con obbligo del pareggio di bilancio o comunque del limite di passivo di 30 milioni fin dal prossimo anno.



Ma se non c'è scritto niente nel comunicato che comunica la pena non penso ci siano altre sanzioni accessorie. il comunicato è come il dispositivo di una sentenza


----------



## Manue (27 Giugno 2018)

napsab1 ha scritto:


> Raga', il problema non e' questo, ma convincere i cinesi a togliere le tende IMMEDIATAMENTE, altrimenti il secondo anno la becchiamo l'anno prossimo, sperando sia la Champions



Iniziamo anche noi però a comprendere il nostro livello. 
La qualificazione champions non è realizzabile per l’attuale rosa. 

Stiamo coi piedi per terra.


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

Oddio ma quindi non ci sono multe? I giornali dovrebbero nascondersi mamma mia.


----------



## mabadi (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Burocrati fin dentro il midollo..... mi ricorda Star Wars episodio 1 la crisi della Repubblica.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Giugno 2018)

Il comunicato è scritto in un raro dialetto cinese.


----------



## sballotello (27 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Iniziamo anche noi però a comprendere il nostro livello.
> La qualificazione champions non è realizzabile per l’attuale rosa.
> 
> Stiamo coi piedi per terra.


Allora bisogna fare mercato per far sì che lo sia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## napsab1 (27 Giugno 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Ma il tas può inasprire la pena? In quel caso converrebbe non andarci



il TAS dovrebbe condannare chi ha scritto il comunicato


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Ditemi quello che volete ma preferisco 100 volte non fare la coppa ma non avere multa e limitazioni, seconde me ci è andata di lusso



lo dico da un Po che anche la società la pensa così da qui la mancata difesa davanti all'uefa e x me anche il mancato ricorso al Tas. se non ci avessero squalificato come pena ci avrebbero dato un SA ancora più restringente (pareggio bilancio entro 2 anni, salary cup e via dicendo)


----------



## Manue (27 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Allora bisogna fare mercato per far sì che lo sia



Ad avere soldi...
Forse se vendesse...

Ma Li ci porta ad ottobre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Scusate, e l’Atalanta con che criterio l’hanno sorteggiata?



E' come se la UEFA fosse cieca e ignorasse le competizioni durante l'anno tenendo conto solo di quello che le invia la FIGC.
E per ora la FIGC ha inviato solo la squadra che deve fare i preliminari. La UEFA non può anticipare le squadre comunicate dalla FIGC, anche di fronte a una situazione regolare. Se per esempio domani la FIGC si svegliasse male e decidesse di squalificare per illecito la Lazio, manderebbe la Fiorentina nella lista, e la UEFA non potrebbe opporsi.

Per me è una cosa insensata, ho ancora dei dubbi. Però che volete farci, se tutti dicono che è così, accettiamo questa motivazione.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Giugno 2018)

La cosa che non mi e' chiara poi e' questa: non ci hanno dato il SA per dubbi sull'attuale proprieta' mentre oggi ci hanno dato un anno di squalifica per i passivi dell'ultimo triennio di quei due maledetti. 

Com'e' questa storia?


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma se non c'è scritto niente nel comunicato che comunica la pena non penso ci siano altre sanzioni accessorie. il comunicato è come il dispositivo di una sentenza



Sicuramente comparirà nelle prossime ore il comunicato intero coi precisi paletti, come successo già in passato.

Per altro se non comparissero vorrebbe dire che esce il bilancio di 3 anni fa, il -89, ma restano il -91 di due anni fa, il -75 dell'anno scorso ed il -75 di quest'anno, e saremmo punto e a capo 

Abbiamo bisogno dei paletti proprio per voltare pagine e sapere come farlo per essere dentro nel 2019.

Il fatto che non compaia invece subito la multa è ottimo, speriamo non ci sia integrazione col comunicato completo.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La cosa che non mi e' chiara poi e' questa: non ci hanno dato il SA per dubbi sull'attuale proprieta' mentre oggi ci hanno dato un anno di squalifica per i passivi dell'ultimo triennio di quei due maledetti.
> 
> Com'e' questa storia?



Questo è giusto.
Il SA guarda anche le condizioni future.
La camera giudicante si limita ad applicare sanzioni alle violazioni.
Bisogna capire però perchè si passa dal SA alla squalifica direttamente.
Potevano chiedere il break even (o un passivo minimo) entro un anno e non 3, e limitare la lista UEFA


----------



## gabri65 (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma infatti, a leggere, sembra ci sia andata bene, c'è da essere felici e Fesso/Marbella/YoughurtLi sono
praticamente delle vittime ... Mi sembra inquietante ... da squadra più potente del mondo siamo precipitati
a livello di una qualsiasi ingenua provinciale, in più dobbiamo anche ringraziare ... follia completa


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La cosa che non mi e' chiara poi e' questa: non ci hanno dato il SA per dubbi sull'attuale proprieta' mentre oggi ci hanno dato un anno di squalifica per i passivi dell'ultimo triennio di quei due maledetti.
> 
> Com'e' questa storia?


ci hanno messo 1o giorni a trovare una scusa x un'esclusione politica , col tas mica puoi dire li deve pagare quAndo dico io


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Questo è giusto.
> Il SA guarda anche le condizioni future.
> La camera giudicante si limita ad applicare sanzioni alle violazioni.
> Bisogna capire però perchè si passa dal SA alla squalifica direttamente.
> Potevano chiedere il break even (o un passivo minimo) entro un anno e non 3, e limitare la lista UEFA



e sarebbe stato peggio x il milan


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Giugno 2018)

Dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano che il PSG infrange solo il fairplay finanziario e che quindi non lo sanzionano per questo motivo? Quelli che dicevano che ci stangano non per il FPF ma perché non si sa chi sia il nostro presidente? Ecco qui la motivazione ridicola. Ripeto: Uefa forte con i deboli e debole con i forti.


Che pena sta Uefa e che pena chi la difende.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...




Legali della Uefa alle prese con la stesura dell sentenza....


----------



## Victorss (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Questi pagliacci non sanno nemmeno scrivere un comunicato che non si presti a fraintendimenti in 10 giorni.
C è gente che li difende e gli da ragione. Incredibile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Giugno 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Il comunicato è scritto in un raro dialetto cinese.



 per fortuna che stavano prendendo tempo per scrivere bene la sentenza


----------



## __king george__ (27 Giugno 2018)

ma siete sicuri al 1000 per cento che è solo un anno la squalifica? quindi solo la prox stagione?

se si allora è andata bene tutto sommato….anche se il mio entusiasmo è a zero perché con sti soggetti non abbiamo un gran futuro


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma quello della comunicazione trasparente, il nostro meraviglioso AD, ha in mente di dire qualcosa prima o poi?


----------



## cremone (27 Giugno 2018)

Mi rocordo che dicevano che un club quando cambia proprietà l'Uefa dava più tempo per rispettare il fpr e ciò era alla base della spesa della scorsa estate


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Ovviamente quella non è la sentenza, è il comunicato stampa della UEFA che riassume il succo della stessa.


----------



## papadb (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



quindi niente multa?


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma quello della comunicazione trasparente, il nostro meraviglioso AD, ha in mente di dire qualcosa prima o poi?



NON DISTURBIAMOLO 
è sorpreso e addolorato, sta riflettendo....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma siete sicuri al 1000 per cento che è solo un anno la squalifica? quindi solo la prox stagione?
> 
> se si allora è andata bene tutto sommato….anche se il mio entusiasmo è a zero perché con sti soggetti non abbiamo un gran futuro



Se traduci letteralmente dall'inglese sul sito della Uefa si tratta di una competizione da scontare negli anni 18/19 o 19/20, quindi si tratta di un anno, cioè quello 18/19, dato che ci siamo qualificati sul campo nel 17/18.


----------



## Zenos (27 Giugno 2018)

papadb ha scritto:


> quindi niente multa?



Niente multa,1 solo anno,restano Lì,fassone, Mirabelli e Gattuso...tutto benone direi.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma siete sicuri al 1000 per cento che è solo un anno la squalifica? quindi solo la prox stagione?
> 
> se si allora è andata bene tutto sommato….anche se il mio entusiasmo è a zero perché con sti soggetti non abbiamo un gran futuro




Ci è andata di culo. 

Però non scordiamo 2 cose:

1) E' comunque una figuraccia storica, il Milan viene trattato come la più squallida società sperduta di un paese dell'est.

2) L'anno prossimo in Uefa ci devi rientrare e devi rifare tutta la trafila del SA. E sinceramente se le cose restano così dubito che saremo riammessi.

Quindi ok il sollievo, ma di mer.. da spalare ce n'è ancora tanta.


----------



## DrHouse (27 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> e sarebbe stato peggio x il milan



Il break even devi raggiungerlo comunque, se vuoi stare in UEFA.
Preferisco pagare la multa e fare le coppe e abituare i miei giocatori.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

a questo punto, prendetemi pure per pazzo, ma non andrei al Tas di Losanna. Per un semplice motivo. Squalifica di un anno, cambi proprietà e a quel punto successivamente ti presenti per chiedere il VA l'anno prossimo, invece di accordarti per il SA. Quest'anno cerchi di sistemare i conti, e cominci a fare una gestione migliorativa delle finanze del club in modo da poter chiedere il VA.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La cosa che non mi e' chiara poi e' questa: non ci hanno dato il SA per dubbi sull'attuale proprieta' mentre oggi ci hanno dato un anno di squalifica per i passivi dell'ultimo triennio di quei due maledetti.
> 
> Com'e' questa storia?




Per come la vedo io probabilmente con Berlusca avrebbero concesso il SA visto che la proprietà non aveva robe strane dietro e c'era comunque finvest a coprire le spalle del Milan. Della nuova proprietà non si sa niente e quindi decidono di non dare il SA. 

Alla fine il SA è un accordo che prendi con l'UEFA, non è obbligatorio che te lo diano. Soprattutto se la proprietà è una lavanderia...


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a questo punto, prendetemi pure per pazzo, ma non andrei al Tas di Losanna. Per un semplice motivo. Squalifica di un anno, cambi proprietà e a quel punto successivamente ti presenti per chiedere il VA l'anno prossimo, invece di accordarti per il SA. Quest'anno cerchi di sistemare i conti, e cominci a fare una gestione migliorativa delle finanze del club in modo da poter chiedere il VA.



Già confermato che ci sarà comunque ricorso.


----------



## malos (27 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io *probabilmente con Berlusca avrebbero concesso il SA *visto che la proprietà non aveva robe strane dietro e c'era comunque finvest a coprire le spalle del Milan. Della nuova proprietà non si sa niente e quindi decidono di non dare il SA.
> 
> Alla fine il SA è un accordo che prendi con l'UEFA, non è obbligatorio che te lo diano. Soprattutto se la proprietà è una lavanderia...



Su questo pochi dubbi.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Il break even devi raggiungerlo comunque, se vuoi stare in UEFA.
> Preferisco pagare la multa e fare le coppe e abituare i miei giocatori.



Però senza coppe potremmo permetterci anche una rosa più snella a costo limitato e soprattutto un processo di valorizzazione tutto incentrato sul campionato, ruotando più o meno sempre gli stessi 14 giocatori (e poi solo prospetti da plusvalenza!) e camminando così verso il break-even.

Poi io ho la mia idea sull'Europa League, che per ricavi ed appeal sinceramente proprio non riesce ad attirarmi, e ricordo che la Roma di Garcia e la Juve di Conte proprio senza coppe hanno fatto dal nulla il record storico della Roma di punti e l'apertura della dinastia che conosciamo.

Non dico che vinceremo lo scudetto, ma senza coppe io anche sul piano tecnico e motivazionale sono tremendamente più fiducioso all'idea che arrivando nei quattro siamo in Champions dopo tutto questo casino.

Però, bisogna essere bravi in questi due mesi, è ora sul mercato che ci giochiamo il nostro futuro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Giugno 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> La cosa che non mi e' chiara poi e' questa: non ci hanno dato il SA per dubbi sull'attuale proprieta' mentre oggi ci hanno dato un anno di squalifica per i passivi dell'ultimo triennio di quei due maledetti.
> 
> Com'e' questa storia?



Galliani aveva comunque intrallazzi con tutto il palazzo. Nei palazzi europei era nella banda di Perez.


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> Il break even devi raggiungerlo comunque, se vuoi stare in UEFA.
> Preferisco pagare la multa e fare le coppe e abituare i miei giocatori.



si ma il break even così sarà tra 4/5 anni. in 1/2 anni avrebbe veramente messo in difficoltà il Milan. poi tra 4/5 no si sa neanche se esisterà ancora il FPF e magari anche l'uefa stessa...


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però senza coppe potremmo permetterci anche una rosa più snella a costo limitato e soprattutto un processo di valorizzazione tutto incentrato sul campionato, ruotando più o meno sempre gli stessi 14 giocatori e camminando così verso il break-even.
> 
> Poi io ho la mia idea sull'Europa League, che per ricavi ed appeal sinceramente proprio non riesce ad attirarmi, e ricordo che la Roma di Garcia e la Juve di Conte proprio senza coppe hanno fatto dal nulla il record storico della Roma di punti e l'apertura della dinastia che conosciamo.
> 
> ...



concordo...e con il cambio di proprietà si potrebbe chiedere un VA.


----------



## koti (27 Giugno 2018)

Sentenza molto positiva, forse fin troppo... non è che il cinese ha fatto saltare la trattativa per la cessione proprio dopo aver avuto conoscenza del verdetto UEFA?


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Però senza coppe potremmo permetterci anche una rosa più snella a costo limitato e soprattutto un processo di valorizzazione tutto incentrato sul campionato, ruotando più o meno sempre gli stessi 14 giocatori e camminando così verso il break-even.
> 
> Poi io ho la mia idea sull'Europa League, che per ricavi ed appeal sinceramente proprio non riesce ad attirarmi, e ricordo che la Roma di Garcia e la Juve di Conte proprio senza coppe hanno fatto dal nulla il record storico della Roma di punti e l'apertura della dinastia che conosciamo.
> 
> ...




Esatto, e da come ha iniziato a muoversi Mirabelli non ho alcuna speranza a riguardo.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Dove sono tutti quelli che dicevano che il PSG infrange solo il fairplay finanziario e che quindi non lo sanzionano per questo motivo? Quelli che dicevano che ci stangano non per il FPF ma perché non si sa chi sia il nostro presidente? Ecco qui la motivazione ridicola. Ripeto: Uefa forte con i deboli e debole con i forti.
> 
> 
> Che pena sta Uefa e che pena chi la difende.



Questa sentenza esprime chiaramente un concetto: vuoi risalire in Europa? Trovati un riccone che investa grazie a sponsorizzazioni fittizie.

Con l'applicazione di quest'ultima insensata norma la Uefa sta ammazzando il calcio e non se ne rende neppure conto, altro che Cinesi falsi e fondi d'investimento brutti e cattivi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a questo punto, prendetemi pure per pazzo, ma non andrei al Tas di Losanna. Per un semplice motivo. Squalifica di un anno, cambi proprietà e a quel punto successivamente ti presenti per chiedere il VA l'anno prossimo, invece di accordarti per il SA. Quest'anno cerchi di sistemare i conti, e cominci a fare una gestione migliorativa delle finanze del club in modo da poter chiedere il VA.



a me però questa decisione, se si confermasse senza multa sembra proprio gridare "diamogli una punizione leggera sperando che questi si appaciano e non vanno al Tas, dove rischiamo di creare un precedente pericoloso".


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> L'unica spiegazione è che quest'anno partecipiamo all'europa league e l'anno di squalifica lo scontiamo o l'anno prossimo o tra due anni!





Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Comunque al di là dell'equivoco del comunicato, rendiamoci conto che questa è una figura di melma colossale a cui due mesi fa non avremmo pensato nemmeno nella peggiore delle ipotesi. Io stesso fino a una settimana fa ancora credevo di poterla sfangare con la sola multa. Questa proprietà e dirigenza hanno fallito in toto il loro presunto "progettoh" e devono sparire al più presto, altrimenti l'anno prossimo saremo punto e a capo in caso di qualificazione europea. Ed evitiamo il ricorso al TAS, visto com'è andata, se no ci stangano ancora peggio...sono curioso di sentire Fassone adesso.


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> a questo punto, prendetemi pure per pazzo, ma non andrei al Tas di Losanna. Per un semplice motivo. Squalifica di un anno, cambi proprietà e a quel punto successivamente ti presenti per chiedere il VA l'anno prossimo, invece di accordarti per il SA. Quest'anno cerchi di sistemare i conti, e cominci a fare una gestione migliorativa delle finanze del club in modo da poter chiedere il VA.



due problemi il VA lo puoi chiedere solo se non sei già stato sotto Sa. è vero che formalmente il Milan sotto Sa non è andato ma è comunque già stato sanzionato dell'Uefa. secondo x il VA ci vorrebbe prima il pareggio di Milan (o quantomeno un bilancio nettamente migliore dei precedenti)


----------



## uolfetto (27 Giugno 2018)

spero che sia corretta l'interpretazione di un solo anno. non ho capito se poi usciranno anche le eventuali multe/limitazioni oppure se queste considerazioni verrebbero fatte poi solo l'anno prossimo nel momento di una nuova eventuale qualificazione alle coppe. in questo secondo caso sarebbe bene che la società (quale essa sia) cominci a tenerne conto e che si comporti come se già ci fossero altrimenti non riusciremo mai a rientrare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Giugno 2018)

La cosa paradossale è che ci hanno messo in testa talmente tante robe brutte che ora siamo tutto sommati contenti per un anno di squalifica dalle coppe. Tra un po' saremmo contenti di poter solo iscriverci al campionato

Il declino del Milan passa anche da queste cose.


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Già confermato che ci sarà comunque ricorso.



chi lo ha confermato e quando? se lo fanno sono dei pazzi


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Comunque al di là dell'equivoco del comunicato, rendiamoci conto che questa è una figura di melma colossale a cui due mesi fa non avremmo pensato nemmeno nella peggiore delle ipotesi. Io stesso fino a una settimana fa ancora credevo di poterla sfangare con la sola multa. Questa proprietà e dirigenza hanno fallito in toto il loro presunto "progettoh" e devono sparire al più presto, altrimenti l'anno prossimo saremo punto e a capo in caso di qualificazione europea. Ed evitiamo il ricorso al TAS, visto com'è andata, se no ci stangano ancora peggio...sono curioso di sentire Fassone adesso.



Infatti certi toni esultanti non li capisco proprio. Ci hanno bastonato pesantemente eh. Sollievo si, gioia proprio no. E' comunque una pagina nerissima della nostra storia della quale in molti dovranno rendere conto, vecchia e soprattutto nuova gestione.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Esatto, e da come ha iniziato a muoversi Mirabelli non ho alcuna speranza a riguardo.



Dici bene, è nella sua testa che serve l'inversione di tendenza, ma da buon calabrese testardo e cocciuto (parlo per conoscenza paterna, nessuno si offenda  ) sembra quasi fregarsene o addirittura non conoscere il nostro stato e non adeguare le mosse alla lungimiranza che ci è imposta.

Un immediato segnale in merito sarà la conclusione della vicenda Callejon: se arriva, Mirabelli perde definitivamente ogni mia fiducia.

Ma Mirabelli sarà l'uomo più importante del destino del Milan ora, ha in mano una responsabilità enorme.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> due problemi il VA lo puoi chiedere solo se non sei già stato sotto Sa. è vero che formalmente il Milan sotto Sa non è andato ma è comunque già stato sanzionato dell'Uefa. secondo x il VA ci vorrebbe prima il pareggio di Milan (o quantomeno un bilancio nettamente migliore dei precedenti)



non sei sotto SA con l'esclusione. Dovrai ridiscuterlo nuovamente. Infatti ho scritto che quest'anno sarebbe necessario sistemare i conti cercando di arrivare ai -30 possibilmente.


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> chi lo ha confermato e quando? se lo fanno sono dei pazzi



La società (a quanto pare ) e non si sa mai vedendo le troiate che scrivono i giornali.


----------



## zamp2010 (27 Giugno 2018)

Quindi piano A o piano B?


----------



## sunburn (27 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa paradossale è che ci hanno messo in testa talmente tante robe brutte che ora siamo tutto sommati contenti per un anno di squalifica dalle coppe. Tra un po' saremmo contenti di poter solo iscriverci al campionato
> 
> Il declino del Milan passa anche da queste cose.



Il motivo è che non faremo l'Europa League. Ci fossimo qualificati per la Champions le reazioni sarebbero state diverse.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> chi lo ha confermato e quando? se lo fanno sono dei pazzi



infatti per me non devono farlo, rischi anche che vada peggio. Perchè qualora si prolungasse la diatriba, potrebbero farti scontare la pena l'anno prossimo e non questo e quello si che sarebbe drammatico.


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> Quindi piano A o piano B?



Piano C di Commisso. 

Magari...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (27 Giugno 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Infatti certi toni esultanti non li capisco proprio. Ci hanno bastonato pesantemente eh. Sollievo si, gioia proprio no. E' comunque una pagina nerissima della nostra storia della quale in molti dovranno rendere conto, vecchia e soprattutto nuova gestione.



Non sarei neanche tanto sicuro del sollievo, perché poi il giudizio per l'anno prossimo è solo rimandato. L'unica speranza è cambiare proprietà, meglio se tramite Elliott, e soprattutto cambiare dirigenti il prima possibile.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io probabilmente con Berlusca avrebbero concesso il SA visto che la proprietà non aveva robe strane dietro e c'era comunque finvest a coprire le spalle del Milan. Della nuova proprietà non si sa niente e quindi decidono di non dare il SA.
> 
> Alla fine il SA è un accordo che prendi con l'UEFA, non è obbligatorio che te lo diano. Soprattutto se la proprietà è una lavanderia...



Esiste una norma ben precisa con dei paletti chiari da seguire anno per anno, quindi anche Berlusconi avrebbe pagato (in realtà stiamo già pagando per le sue schifezze). 

Solo gonfiando certe entrate si sarebbe salvato, ma è chiaro che Fininvest non ne aveva voglia.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Giugno 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa paradossale è che ci hanno messo in testa talmente tante robe brutte che ora siamo tutto sommati contenti per un anno di squalifica dalle coppe. Tra un po' saremmo contenti di poter solo iscriverci al campionato
> 
> Il declino del Milan passa anche da queste cose.



Perchè i giornali dicono una marea di cavolate. Sono riusciti a dire che non si saremmo potuti iscrivere al campionato.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Quindi fra tre anni sarebbe andata in prescrizione.
Scritto coi piedi come se non sapessero che avremmo dovuto giocare la prossima coppa uefa.
E anche stavolta la figc ci fa la sua bella figura di melma, non solo noi.


----------



## mandraghe (27 Giugno 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non sarei neanche tanto sicuro del sollievo, perché poi il giudizio per l'anno prossimo è solo rimandato. L'unica speranza è cambiare proprietà, meglio se tramite Elliott, e soprattutto cambiare dirigenti il prima possibile.



Infatti l'ho scritto qualche pagina fa, ma lo ribadisco: in Europa poi ci devi tornare, e credo che se le cose e soprattutto le persone restano immutate tra un anno saremo nella stessa situazione.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non sei sotto SA con l'esclusione. Dovrai ridiscuterlo nuovamente. Infatti ho scritto che quest'anno sarebbe necessario sistemare i conti cercando di arrivare ai -30 possibilmente.



Cosa per altro tutt'altro che proibitiva, figuriamoci se davvero è confermata l'assenza di multa.

Ammettiamo pure di togliere i 15 milioni circa dell'Europa League ed almeno un contraccolpo (tutto da dimostrare) di altri 15 milioni circa da sponsor e marketing (in teoria dovremmo invece crescere qui, secondo i piani mirabolanti di Fassone).

Quindi bisogna recuperare in qualche modo un centinaio di milioni tra plusvalenze e costi ridotti, considerando che partiamo da -75.

Donnarumma, Suso e Bonucci ceduti a 100 milioni totali (resto basso) sono 60 secchi di plusvalenza, almeno altri 30 in meno di ingaggio e gli 8 in meno di ammortamento di Leo che spariscono.

Con tre sole operazioni hai messo a posto il bilancio e sei virtualmente in pareggio, ovviamente semplificando all'eccesso come caso di scuola eh.

Non vorrei fare terrorismo psicologico, ma secondo me dobbiamo iniziare tutti ad entrare in quell'ottica sana di ragionamento e prospettiva, e farci tutti una cultura su plusvalenze ed ammortamenti


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> non sei sotto SA con l'esclusione. Dovrai ridiscuterlo nuovamente. Infatti ho scritto che quest'anno sarebbe necessario sistemare i conti cercando di arrivare ai -30 possibilmente.



il Sa si tu prima avevi scritto il Va


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Cosa per altro tutt'altro che proibitiva, figuriamoci se davvero è confermata l'assenza di multa.
> 
> Ammettiamo pure di togliere i 15 milioni circa dell'Europa League ed almeno un contraccolpo (tutto da dimostrare) di altri 15 milioni circa da sponsor e marketing (in teoria dovremmo invece crescere qui, secondo i piani mirabolanti di Fassone).
> 
> ...



infatti secondo me andrebbe fatto questo ma con una proprietà nuova e dirigenti capaci.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma fassone che fa???
E' basito/sgomento/esterrefatto/perplesso/stupito????


----------



## odasensei (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Beh in fin dei conti c'è andata bene, volendo ci toglie un peso di una coppa che difficilmente avremmo vinto e ci farà concentrare solo sulla corsa Champions con una rosa più gestibile...ovviamente con un'altra proprietà, basta Li 
La figuraccia resta ovviamente 
Comunque sul sito Uefa il comunicato si capisce eccome, altro che non sanno scrivere


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> il Sa si tu prima avevi scritto il Va



appunto, non essendo sotto SA, puoi richiederlo tra un anno il VA. L'inter non ha potuto richiedere il VA proprio perché già in sanzione con il SA fino al 2019. Paradossalmente se facciamo ricorso e lo dovessimo vincere, è vero che giocheremmo in Europa Leauge, ma andremmo in SA e quindi ti giochi questa opportunità con un eventuale nuovo proprietario.


----------



## Zenos (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Cosa per altro tutt'altro che proibitiva, figuriamoci se davvero è confermata l'assenza di multa.
> 
> Ammettiamo pure di togliere i 15 milioni circa dell'Europa League ed almeno un contraccolpo (tutto da dimostrare) di altri 15 milioni circa da sponsor e marketing (in teoria dovremmo invece crescere qui, secondo i piani mirabolanti di Fassone).
> 
> ...



Io volevo solo tifare la mia squadra.


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2018)

Uno...due...tre anni....poco cambia, poco cambia nel senso che è una mazzata tremenda a prescindere.


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Cosa per altro tutt'altro che proibitiva, figuriamoci se davvero è confermata l'assenza di multa.
> 
> Ammettiamo pure di togliere i 15 milioni circa dell'Europa League ed almeno un contraccolpo (tutto da dimostrare) di altri 15 milioni circa da sponsor e marketing (in teoria dovremmo invece crescere qui, secondo i piani mirabolanti di Fassone).
> 
> ...



Ma - 30 è riferito al solo anno 18 19 o come aggregato del bienno?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi ma sapete che ancora non ho chiaro il testo in inglese . 

1 anno ( saltiamo la prossima stagione ) 
2 anni ( saltiamo la prossima stagione è quella dopo ) 

Ci hanno dato 1 anno di squalifica . 

2 lauree + bilingue e quel **** di comunicato non lo capisco.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io volevo solo tifare la mia squadra.



Galliani ti direbbe che devi evolvere 

Ma ti posso dire che io ignoravo abbastanza questi discorsi fino a qualche anno fa, ora non ne posso fare a meno per distinguere (o almeno provare a farlo) il merito e la competenza da chi magari sta per fallire o non è virtuoso.

E' un'aggiunta, un arricchimento al proprio modo di tifare Milan. Poi per carità, esultare per un gol è più gratificante, ne convengo


----------



## Wildbone (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma quanto sarebbe bello se riuscissimo a diventare una società seria proprio ora che, di fatto, siamo obbligati a farlo 
Ma sapete che io ho dei dubbi atroci? Tutto dipenderà da quello che dirà Fassone, già da lì si potrà capire come sarà il nostro prossimo futuro. Se fa la vittima, siamo fregati.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma sapete che ancora non ho chiaro il testo in inglese .
> 
> 1 anno ( saltiamo la prossima stagione )
> 2 anni ( saltiamo la prossima stagione è quella dopo )
> ...



1 anno. Non hanno potuto specificare che quest'anno non partecipiamo perché si tratta di un organo esterno alla Uefa, e quindi non considerano ancora le eventuali squadre qualificate; tra l'altro pare che la FIGC non abbia ancora mandato l'elenco delle squadre partecipanti.


----------



## alcyppa (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...





Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma quanto sarebbe bello se riuscissimo a diventare una società seria proprio ora che, di fatto, siamo obbligati a farlo
> Ma sapete che io ho dei dubbi atroci? Tutto dipenderà da quello che dirà Fassone, già da lì si potrà capire come sarà il nostro prossimo futuro. *Se fa la vittima, siamo fregati.*



Visti i precedenti non ho dubbi a riguardo.


----------



## Goro (27 Giugno 2018)

Io sono contento perchè ormai temevo il peggio... però adesso liberiamoci in fretta di questi venditori di fumo


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

Comunque è uno schifo... prendetevela con chi vi pare: il Cinese, il Calabrese, il Nano, qualche Suino, ma la Uefa ha applicato in maniera retroattiva una norma introdotta nel 2016 punendoci con la massima sanzione possibile, non tenendo minimamente conto del cambio di proprietà che non poteva oggettivamente essere colpevole di una precedente gestione.

Se per voi questo è normale..


----------



## PheelMD (27 Giugno 2018)

È palese che le motivazioni siano tutte rivolte alla gestione precedente. In parte, mi sento di discolpare l'attuale dirigenza.


----------



## Konrad (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Per l'amor di Dio se è davvero un anno magari con multa minima o inesistente non mettiamoci ad andare al TAS nemmeno per rappresentanza
> 
> Qui praticamente siamo quasi ad un passo dal vantaggio acquisito da una sentenza del genere, se così fosse.



D'accordo al 100%. L' assenza di indicazioni di multe o sanzioni varie...se confermata...è manna dal cielo.
Un anno per concentrarsi solo sul campionato e senza restrizioni di rosa


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Esami di inglese giuridico passati tranquillamente e sta roba non l'avevo capita manco in italiano, complimenti a chi ha redatto quel capolavoro!  Detto ciò ovviamente meglio un anno che due, ma non vedo chi guarda ottimista al mercato come se potessimo spendere senza limiti: non siamo assolutamente da CL e dubito che potremo fare un mercato per raggiungerla, altrimenti se non ho capito male l'anno prossimo siamo punto e da capo. Oh,io comunque una roba del genere a poco dalla laurea non me la meritavo,che stress per capirci qualcosa!


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Ma - 30 è riferito al solo anno 18 19 o come aggregato del bienno?



Questo è proprio quello che personalmente non vedo l'ora di scoprire col testo completo.

All'Inter (ma se ho fonti sbagliate correggetemi), che sul piano strettamente numerico aveva conti simili ai nostri (diversamente per altro da una mia gaffe di qualche giorno fa), ovvero circa 250 milioni di passivo aggregato triennale, sono stati concessi 3 anni per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio.

Ma soprattutto negli anni transitori ai cugini sono stati imposti 30 milioni come limite di passivo di bilancio, riferito quindi alle singole stagioni.

Per capirci, se fosse come nel 2015 all'Inter, dovremmo fare:
bilancio 2019: non oltre -30
bilancio 2020: non oltre -30
bilancio 2021: pareggio

In più piccoli paletti intermedi, tipo liste UEFA ristrette o quote totali dei cartellini dei giocatori da non oltrepassare, che però la stessa Inter non ha sempre rispettato eppure non le sono valsi l'esclusione.

Si può fare.
Solo che noi abbiamo peculiarità differenti, quindi non so...


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Questo è proprio quello che personalmente non vedo l'ora di scoprire col testo completo.
> 
> All'Inter (ma se ho fonti sbagliate correggetemi), che sul piano strettamente numerico aveva conti simili ai nostri (diversamente per altro da una mia gaffe di qualche giorno fa), ovvero circa 250 milioni di passivo aggregato triennale, sono stati concessi 3 anni per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio.
> 
> ...



Continuo a sostenere che per i conti avremmo preso la stessa pena dell'Inter. Lo dice anche Fassone.

Quello che la uefa non accetta è la non chiarezza della nostra proprietà, la provenienza dei soldi, un debito a interessi folli con Elliot. La uefa parla di non continuità di proprietà, tradotto per lei il Milan a breve passa ad Elliot e poi a chissà chi, in queste condizioni non ci da la licenza uefa, troppe nubi.


----------



## rossonero71 (27 Giugno 2018)

Quoto non necessariamente stare fuori dalle coppe per un anno deve essere visto in modo cosi negativo..le coppe tolgono punti al campionato e noi dobbiamo entrare in Champions il prossimo anno


----------



## Boomer (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Questo è proprio quello che personalmente non vedo l'ora di scoprire col testo completo.
> 
> All'Inter (ma se ho fonti sbagliate correggetemi), che sul piano strettamente numerico aveva conti simili ai nostri (diversamente per altro da una mia gaffe di qualche giorno fa), ovvero circa 250 milioni di passivo aggregato triennale, sono stati concessi 3 anni per arrivare al pareggio di bilancio.
> 
> ...



Guarda se dovessimo fare meno 30 basterebbe liberarci di Bonucci Dollarumma Mortovivo Ebete e Kalinic. Sostituirli poi con giovani su cui fare plusvalenze sicure. Non perderemmo cosi tanto in competitività se ci pensi. Il rapporto qualità prezzo di quei giocatori non è granche specie per gli ultimi 3 dove forse è nullo essendo la qualità pari a 0.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Giugno 2018)

In molti Parlano di sentenza ribaltabile al tas comunque


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> appunto, non essendo sotto SA, puoi richiederlo tra un anno il VA. L'inter non ha potuto richiedere il VA proprio perché già in sanzione con il SA fino al 2019. Paradossalmente se facciamo ricorso e lo dovessimo vincere, è vero che giocheremmo in Europa Leauge, ma andremmo in SA e quindi ti giochi questa opportunità con un eventuale nuovo proprietario.



è quello che ho detto io solo che formalmente per richiedere il VA devi essere già molto vicino al pareggio di bilancio


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Continuo a sostenere che per i conti avremmo preso la stessa pena dell'Inter. Lo dice anche Fassone.
> 
> Quello che la uefa non accetta è la non chiarezza della nostra proprietà, la provenienza dei soldi, un debito a interessi folli con Elliot. La uefa parla di non continuità di proprietà, tradotto per lei il Milan a breve passa ad Elliot e poi a chissà chi, in queste condizioni non ci da la licenza uefa, troppe nubi.



Palese 

E soprattutto io non mi stancherò mai di porre l'attenzione sull'iter tentato col Voluntary Agreement, e conseguente mercato spendaccione.

Non riesco a togliermi dalla testa che quel "malinteso" di Fassone, a norme scritte che imponevano il pareggio di bilancio almeno per l'ultimo anno come requisito per il VA, sia stato un clamoroso azzardo del tutto non calcolato che ha creato la grande spaccatura, per altro legittima ma ognuno si faccia la propria idea, con la UEFA.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Giugno 2018)

Se è confermato che la sentenza è di 1 anno, possiamo accendere un cero in chiesa.


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Continuo a sostenere che per i conti avremmo preso la stessa pena dell'Inter. Lo dice anche Fassone.
> 
> Quello che la uefa non accetta è la non chiarezza della nostra proprietà, la provenienza dei soldi, un debito a interessi folli con Elliot. La uefa parla di non continuità di proprietà, tradotto per lei il Milan a breve passa ad Elliot e poi a chissà chi, in queste condizioni non ci da la licenza uefa, troppe nubi.



si però il comunicato che è il dispositivo della sentenza parla di esclusione x il mancato pareggio di bilancio. ci sarebbero quindi tutti i presupposti x ricorrere al Tas e vincere (disparità di trattamento con altri club, precedente del Bursasport). il problema è che x me non è conveniente


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Guarda se dovessimo fare meno 30 basterebbe liberarci di Bonucci Dollarumma Mortovivo Ebete e Kalinic. Sostituirli poi con giovani su cui fare plusvalenze sicure. Non perderemmo cosi tanto in competitività se ci pensi. Il rapporto qualità prezzo di quei giocatori non è granche specie per gli ultimi 3 dove forse è nullo essendo la qualità pari a 0.



Ma assolutamente. 

Quello che cerco di dire da giorni è che nella sostanza non è questa tragedia che si vuol far credere, persino in caso di doppia esclusione figuriamoci ora, bisogna solo essere bravi e virtuosi d'ora in poi.

Poi l'onta dell'esclusione è veramente fastidiosa, ma è solo un fatto formale e d'immagine, che colpisce il nostro ego, ma non la nostra competitività.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> In molti Parlano di sentenza ribaltabile al tas comunque



Ovvio, è una sentenza ridicola che applica la massima pena possibile non si capisce su quale base (magari poi chiariranno)


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> In molti Parlano di sentenza ribaltabile al tas comunque



Se è l'ottimismo di Fassone stiamo freschi.


----------



## luigi61 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Dici bene, è nella sua testa che serve l'inversione di tendenza, ma da buon calabrese testardo e cocciuto (parlo per conoscenza paterna, nessuno si offenda  ) sembra quasi fregarsene o addirittura non conoscere il nostro stato e non adeguare le mosse alla lungimiranza che ci è imposta.i
> 
> Un immediato segnale in merito sarà la conclusione della vicenda Callejon: se arriva, Mirabelli perde definitivamente ogni mia fiducia.
> 
> Ma Mirabelli sarà l'uomo più importante del destino del Milan ora, ha in mano una responsabilità enorme.





mil77 ha scritto:


> si però il comunicato che è il dispositivo della sentenza parla di esclusione x il mancato pareggio di bilancio. ci sarebbero quindi tutti i presupposti x ricorrere al Tas e vincere (disparità di trattamento con altri club, precedente del Bursasport). il problema è che x me non è conveniente



Cari amici, o il Milan inteso come società riesce a svoltare con cambio di proprietà e mercato con i controfiocchi e allora si può puntare anche a fare e.l dando priorità al campionato per entrare nei primi 4 o se dobbiamo ridimensionarci meglio non fare e.l e puntare soli la Champions; rabbridisco al solo pensiero di essere nelle mani di Mirabelli


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> si però il comunicato che è il dispositivo della sentenza parla di esclusione x il mancato pareggio di bilancio. ci sarebbero quindi tutti i presupposti x ricorrere al Tas e vincere (disparità di trattamento con altri club, precedente del Bursasport). il problema è che x me non è conveniente



Nella sentenza sicuramente compariranno gli altri motivi aggravanti della nostra situazione.

Per capirci, se io uccido una persona, vengo condannato per omicidio.
Ma se oltre ad ucciderla sono stato crudele, l'ho fatto per nascondere un altro reato e l'ho fatto mentre la persona era inerme, allora la mia condanna sarà maggiore.

Il break-even mancato è l'omicidio, mentre il prestito imminente da rinegoziare, il VA mancato e l'incertezza su chi sarà a gestire i nostri conti futuri sono le aggravanti.


----------



## impero rossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Parliamoci chiaro: La coppa uefa non l' avremmo vinta comunque con in gioco il chelsea ,l'arsenal, le squadre tedesche , le spagnole ecc... In piu' non avremo la partita al giovedi' e potremo dedicarci al campionato con buone probabilita' di entrare tra le prime 4 ... Vedi l'inter quest'anno... In piu' particolare molto importante non ci e' stata affibbiata nessuna multa che avrebbe intaccato il bilancio di quest'anno e soprattutto la prossima campagna acquisti...


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Nella sentenza sicuramente compariranno gli altri motivi aggravanti della nostra situazione.
> 
> Per capirci, se io uccido una persona, vengo condannato per omicidio.
> Ma se oltre ad ucciderla sono stato crudele, l'ho fatto per nascondere un altro reato e l'ho fatto mentre la persona era inerme, allora la mia condanna sarà maggiore.
> ...



Infatti attendiamo tutti le "carte", perchè applicare la massima pena possibile, su un club sostanzialmente sano, non tenendo minimamente conto del cambio ai vertici è inaccettabile.
Se c'è altro sotto lo devono scrivere, altrimenti è una sentenza che nasconde altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Infatti attendiamo tutti le "carte", perchè applicare la massima pena possibile, su un club sostanzialmente sano, non tenendo minimamente conto del cambio ai vertici è inaccettabile.
> Se c'è altro sotto lo devono scrivere, altrimenti è una sentenza che nasconde altro.



sano anche no però.


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sano anche no però.



Nel senso che ci sono clubs messi molto peggio, ad iniziare da alcuni in Italia che parteciperanno alle coppe.


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Nella sentenza sicuramente compariranno gli altri motivi aggravanti della nostra situazione.
> 
> Per capirci, se io uccido una persona, vengo condannato per omicidio.
> Ma se oltre ad ucciderla sono stato crudele, l'ho fatto per nascondere un altro reato e l'ho fatto mentre la persona era inerme, allora la mia condanna sarà maggiore.
> ...



mi spiace ma non è così. se hai l'aggravante della crudeltà è già scritto nel dispositivo e nella tua pena è già conteggiata anche quella. nella sentenza ci sono scritti solo i motivi per cui ti hanno riconosciuto l'aggravante della crudeltà. almeno cosi nel mondo normale. vediamo se l'uefa fa parte del mondo normale.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> Il comunicato Uefa
> 
> ...



Quindi è certa la sola annualità di squalifica?


----------



## Ale.sasha (27 Giugno 2018)

Per chi conosce bene il mondo dei bilanci, ragionando sul triennio, raggiungere il break even a fine del prossimo anno fiscale cosa vorrebbe dire? A bilancio nel prossimo anno quanto dovremmo avere? 

Di quanto erano in negativo gli ultimi 2 bilanci della gestione del nano?


----------



## Moffus98 (27 Giugno 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> In molti Parlano di sentenza ribaltabile al tas comunque



Ma solo se cambiamo proprietà a breve. E' chiaro che con Yonghong Li ancora al comando non c'è speranza di ciò.


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> mi spiace ma non è così. se hai l'aggravante della crudeltà è già scritto nel dispositivo e nella tua pena è già scontata anche quella. nella sentenza ci sono scritti solo i motivi per cui ti hanno riconosciuto l'aggravante della crudeltà



Appunto, aspettiamo la sentenza dove compariranno quelle aggravanti, che sono intrinseche alla pena dell'esclusione.
Cosa non è così visto che diciamo la stessa cosa?


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Giugno 2018)

dal punto di vista UEFA così è ottimo, perché squalificarci due anni subito, quando possono squalificarci per un anno ogni volta?


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

Ale.sasha ha scritto:


> Per chi conosce bene il mondo dei bilanci, ragionando sul triennio, raggiungere il break even a fine del prossimo anno fiscale cosa vorrebbe dire? A bilancio nel prossimo anno quanto dovremmo avere?
> 
> Di quanto erano in negativo gli ultimi 2 bilanci della gestione del nano?



E' possibile se non proprio probabile che ora non entri più in gioco il triennio precedente, anche perché altrimenti sarebbe troppo penalizzante, ma si ragiona di anno in anno e per almeno tre anni, proprio per avere la certezza di ripulire i conti nel triennio successivo.

Le proiezioni per l'attuale bilancio parlavano di -75 milioni, invariato rispetto all'ultimo anno di Berlusconi.
I due precedenti, 2015 e 2016, erano entrambi passivo di 90 milioni.


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Appunto, aspettiamo la sentenza dove compariranno quelle aggravanti, che sono intrinseche alla pena dell'esclusione.
> Cosa non è così visto che diciamo la stessa cosa?



allora ho capito male. pensavo che tu dicessi che nella sentenza ci possono essere delle pene accessorie non riportate nel dispositivo. a me inoltre sta vendendo il dubbio che a termini regolamentari l'anno prossimo non andremmo neanche sotto SA ma saremo quasi totalmente liberi...se capisco come si fa ad aprire una discussione in serata la apro


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> allora ho capito male. pensavo che tu dicessi che nella sentenza ci possono essere delle pene accessorie non riportate nel dispositivo. a me inoltre sta vendendo il dubbio che a termini regolamentari l'anno prossimo non andremmo neanche sotto SA ma saremo quasi totalmente liberi...se capisco come si fa ad aprire una discussione in serata la apro



Ci stavo ragionando anch'io ma in funzione del VA, e potrebbe essere un clamoroso assist implicito per la nuova società.

Ma purtroppo temo ci freghi il punto 3 della sezione sul Voluntary Agreement, che impone che la società negli ultimi tre anni non sia stata soggetta a, e cito: _disciplinary measure or settlement agreement _

Quel "misure disciplinari" temo ci metta fuori dai giochi, ma non essendoci precedenti e non essendo quindi configurata nella pratica quella dicitura...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *A quanto risulta la spiegazione tecnica del comunicato è questa ed è ugualmente imbarazzante: la UEFA non ha ancora ricevuto l'elenco delle squadre qualificate alle coppe (FIGC deve mandarlo entro fine giugno) quindi ha ragionato come se il Milan non si fosse qualificato nella 18/19.*


??? ma veramente!? se rimane così la FIGC come minimo ci deve fare il campionato gratis! 
(qnd restituire i 35 mln)


----------



## mil77 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Ci stavo ragionando anch'io, e potrebbe essere un clamoroso assist implicito per la nuova società.
> 
> Ma purtroppo temo ci freghi il punto 3 della sezione sul Voluntary Agreement, che impone che la società negli ultimi tre anni non sia stata soggetta a, e cito: _disciplinary measure or settlement agreement _
> 
> Quel "misure disciplinari" temo ci metta fuori dai giochi, ma non essendoci precedenti e non essendo quindi configurata nella pratica quella dicitura....



no io non parlavo del Va parlavo di quello che hai scritto sopra...dall'anno prossimo si vedrà il solo bilancio di quest'anno...


----------



## markjordan (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Appunto, aspettiamo la sentenza dove compariranno quelle aggravanti, che sono intrinseche alla pena dell'esclusione.
> Cosa non è così visto che diciamo la stessa cosa?


la sentenza e' quella
mica la danno a rate


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (27 Giugno 2018)

cmq ragionamenti sul fare mercato ... ecc..
ma senza nemmeno EL, mi sa che un Falcao non arriva


----------



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> *Il Milan ora farà ricorso al Tas. Il Milan è convinto di pagare per colpe non sue.*
> 
> ...



Quotare le news


----------



## Djerry (27 Giugno 2018)

markjordan ha scritto:


> la sentenza e' quella
> mica la danno a rate



Se la sentenza fosse quella e stop, la camera giudicante della UEFA avrebbe qualche serio problema 

Quella è solo la decisione presa, ovviamente nelle prossime ore arriverà la sentenza completa con le motivazioni, come scritto anche nell'ultima riga di quel comunicato UEFA.


----------



## zico (27 Giugno 2018)

Mi aspetto almeno che il nostro AD faccia una dichiarazione pubblica seria e veritiera, basta con le solite frasi idiote.


----------



## tonilovin93 (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma. Un comunicato Arriva?


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Se la sentenza fosse quella e stop, la camera giudicante della UEFA avrebbe qualche serio problema
> 
> Quella è solo la decisione presa, ovviamente nelle prossime ore arriverà la sentenza completa con le motivazioni, come scritto anche nell'ultima riga di quel comunicato UEFA.



Dubito arrivino prima di lunedì, ma più tardi arrivano e meglio è


----------



## danjr (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Peppe di Stefano: "Dal Milan comunicano che la squalifica è di un solo anno. La Uefa fa riferimento a 2 stagioni in quanto non ha ancora presentato la lista ufficiale delle squadre partecipanti all'Europa League 2018-19, per cui si fa riferimento a una delle prossime 2 stagioni, la prima in cui si qualificherà il Milan all'europa League
> 
> *Il Milan ora farà ricorso al Tas. Il Milan è convinto di pagare per colpe non sue.*
> 
> ...



Appurata l’incapacità di chi ci gestisce e l’inconsistenza di chi ci possiede, lascerei perdere... il tas potrebbe anche inasprire là pena e Fassone è capace di riuscirci


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Appurata l’incapacità di chi ci gestisce e l’inconsistenza di chi ci possiede, lascerei perdere... il tas potrebbe anche inasprire là pena e Fassone è capace di riuscirci



Guarda che il ricorso l'ha fatto il Milan...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Giugno 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Non cambia il quadro delle cose. Devono dimettersi. Ora



Dimmettersi per una violazione della break even rule nei bilanci 2014-2017 di competenza di Berlusconi e Galliani....


----------



## Aron (27 Giugno 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dimmettersi per una violazione della break even rule nei bilanci 2014-2017 di competenza di Berlusconi e Galliani....



Ci saranno sicuramente altre motivazioni che si conosceranno, come dice l'UEFA, a tempo debito e che in parte già si possono conoscere considerando le cause additate dall'UEFA relative alle bocciature di VA e SA.

Fosse solo una questione di bilanci del triennio precedente ci avrebbero concesso il SA come hanno fatto agli altri.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ci saranno sicuramente altre motivazioni che si conosceranno, come dice l'UEFA, a tempo debito e che in parte già si possono conoscere considerando le cause additate dall'UEFA relative alle bocciature di VA e SA.
> 
> Fosse solo una questione di bilanci del triennio precedente ci avrebbero concesso il SA come hanno fatto agli altri.



non appena vedremo le motivazioni potremmo ragionare su chiedere le dimissioni. Se lo sbaglio fosse della proprietà non si dovrebbe dimettere perchè la dirigenza attuale non centra nulla.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Giugno 2018)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Allora bisogna fare mercato per far sì che lo sia



Temo che la questione é proprio opposta.

Visto che la squalifica é per la break even rule, la richiesta della uefa é quella di vendere pesantemente, fare plus valenze, diminuire il minte ingaggi.

Insomma indebolire la squadra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sicuramente comparirà nelle prossime ore il comunicato intero coi precisi paletti, come successo già in passato.
> 
> Per altro se non comparissero vorrebbe dire che esce il bilancio di 3 anni fa, il -89, ma restano il -91 di due anni fa, il -75 dell'anno scorso ed il -75 di quest'anno, e saremmo punto e a capo
> 
> ...



Quoto e concordo.


----------

